# ADSL USB Modems with Linux



## AlmicheV (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all.  Have just installed Pardus 2008.  The installation was easy but I can't get connected to the internet via my Speedtouch USB modem.

Is this a common problem wioth Linux distros?  Or should I try an alternative?

Thanks.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2008)

you'd have to hunt down drivers for linux, or ask at the actual forums of each distro for advice.


----------



## xfire (Aug 1, 2008)

http://linux-usb.sourceforge.net/SpeedTouch/
Once you get the driver's installed you have to run this command

```
sudo pppoeconf
```


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2008)

or you could ask xfire.


----------



## AlmicheV (Aug 1, 2008)

xfire said:


> http://linux-usb.sourceforge.net/SpeedTouch/
> Once you get the driver's installed you have to run this command
> 
> ```
> ...



Thanks. Will give that a go when my patience has returned.  I was prepared to do some hands on stuff with Linux but not something as basic as the modem.  Your average joe isn't going to warm to it without basic things in place.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2008)

AlmicheV said:


> Thanks. Will give that a go when my patience has returned.  I was prepared to do some hands on stuff with Linux but not something as basic as the modem.  Your average joe isn't going to warm to it without basic things in place.



its just that the majority of users have ethernet (zero config) or wireless (minor config) and so they havent bothered with a minority (USB modems)


----------



## mdm-adph (Aug 1, 2008)

AlmicheV said:


> Thanks. Will give that a go when my patience has returned.  I was prepared to do some hands on stuff with Linux but not something as basic as the modem.  Your average joe isn't going to warm to it without basic things in place.



Buddy... don't blame Linux -- blame the person who made the modem for not releasing the hardware specs so that Linux drivers could even be made.  What do you expect? :shadedshu


----------



## AlmicheV (Aug 1, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> Buddy... don't blame Linux -- blame the person who made the modem for not releasing the hardware specs so that Linux drivers could even be made.  What do you expect? :shadedshu



Mate - it is a linux fault.  A PPP package I need to get the modem to work is not included with the Pardus disk - the only way to get it is to download it via linux, but if you can't get a connection then how can you???  Have tried it via a usb stick but can't get it to install.  It ain't asking too much for it to be included in the installation.  Pretty daft actually.

Have tried Mint but that doesn't detect my hard drives (Pardus does), and on installation  has a link that leads to information about internet connection.  Which you can't get to because there's no internet connection. 

Will see what else is out there.


----------



## xfire (Aug 2, 2008)

The PPP package is genrally there with most distro's. Its the drivers that are not there. So the blame goes to your manufacturer.
edit-Do your self a favour and try something more popular and user friendly like ubuntu.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2008)

xfire said:


> Do your self a favour and try something more popular and user friendly like ubuntu.



also popular: ethernet


----------



## xfire (Aug 2, 2008)

Mussels said:


> also popular: ethernet


That depends on the ISP. Mine's adsl too but my connection is through lan for which no drivers are required. With pppoe its pretty easy to setup the net.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2008)

xfire said:


> That depends on the ISP. Mine's adsl too but my connection is through lan for which no drivers are required. With pppoe its pretty easy to setup the net.



it has absolutely nothing to do with your ISP. if you get a modem/router with ethernet ports you dont ever need drivers for the modem, its setup via a web browser.


----------



## xfire (Aug 2, 2008)

Over here in India it's all up to the ISP. 
So have you tried Linux like you said you were going to?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2008)

xfire said:


> Over here in India it's all up to the ISP.
> So have you tried Linux like you said you were going to?



well damn, the ISP thing would suck.

i'm currently running kubuntu on my laptop, but i'm still undecided... its no faster than XP was, with the downside of having less features i'm used to.


----------



## AlmicheV (Aug 2, 2008)

Have gone the Ethernet route and no problems.  Zoom Router specifies Linux on the box.  Apart from the net problem Pardus was a sinch to install.  Will spend time getting used to it.  If you have ethernet then try Pardus for a first attempt with Linux.


----------



## xfire (Aug 2, 2008)

Mussels said:


> well damn, the ISP thing would suck.
> 
> i'm currently running kubuntu on my laptop, but i'm still undecided... its no faster than XP was, with the downside of having less features i'm used to.


Did you try watching anime cause you need this
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=64354

Give the gnome interface a shot. I find the U.I better.

I've tried vista for 5 min's and from what I saw it was pretty descent,was slightly slower than xp. CCC has a different interface in xp than in Vista.


----------

